# Easy short spider



## Cdog

First off the video did not come out as nice as I wanted so I apologize. Since I have a cheap camera there is no audio to help explain it but I will try.

First you take and double your line like you would for a normal spider.Then double that line by creating a loop with left pointer finger and hook original loop on right finger. Twist with left finger three times and then come back through the loop on left finger with the loop on the right finger and since it up pulling on both the main line and the tag end and then since tight. I then tied the no name making sure to go through the second loop formed not back through the first loop. Hope this makes sense.











As you can see in this pic the spider is less than 3" where when I tie them the old way I have a hard time getting them under 5-6".


----------



## basstardo

What knot are you tying from the loop to the shocker? I'm using the no-name, and I intentionally make the loop in the spider longer in order to make it easier to tie the knot.


----------



## cygnus-x1

basstardo said:


> What knot are you tying from the loop to the shocker? I'm using the no-name, and I intentionally make the loop in the spider longer in order to make it easier to tie the knot.


I make my loop about 5 inches because I like 7 wraps for my no name knot. I do realize that there is a chance of the loop catching ... I never noticed this before.


----------



## Cdog

basstardo said:


> What knot are you tying from the loop to the shocker? I'm using the no-name, and I intentionally make the loop in the spider longer in order to make it easier to tie the knot.


Its a no name.



cygnus-x1 said:


> I make my loop about 5 inches because I like 7 wraps for my no name knot. I do realize that there is a chance of the loop catching ... I never noticed this before.


I use 3, 4 max.Never had a failure. When I have tried to use more I have a hard time getting the knot sinced even with lots of spit.


----------



## sand flea

You've got to be kidding me! That is exactly the redone version of the spider I was talking about at Wilber's. I spent hours trying to figure out the geometry of that knot and an easier way to tie it.

Instead of going around the thumb, you take the bottom loop and twirl it four times, then pass the loop back through it.


----------



## AL_N_VB

sand flea said:


> You've got to be kidding me! That is exactly the redone version of the spider I was talking about at Wilber's. I spent hours trying to figure out the geometry of that knot and an easier way to tie it.
> 
> Instead of going around the thumb, you take the bottom loop and twirl it four times, then pass the loop back through it.


sounds like bible material. Purty werk Clay....


----------



## bstarling

*That's a good one...*

...Clay. It took me 3 seconds to tie it. I think the first time I saw it was when Tater was showing me how to tie knots!

Thanks for sharing.
Bill:fishing:


----------



## Cdog

bstarling said:


> ...Clay. It took me 3 seconds to tie it. I think the first time I saw it was when Tater was showing me how to tie knots!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> Bill:fishing:


Like son like dad. Kenny showed me that during the striper tourney. He had tried to describe it but seeing was understanding for me.


----------



## Fishbreath

Nice job on the video and description Clay! I use that knot a lot, and it just made it easier.


----------



## Ian

I use a bloodknot been using it for years,simple knot to tie,it never lets me down when tied correctly,im real anal when i tie my shock on,thats a pretty knot in all but i think its little much,bloodknot might not be a 100% i think its like 85% or something like that but thats where your drag comes in play if you lock down your drag on a big fish,your asking to break him off thats why 100% knots really dont matter unless your fishing offshore for big yellowfin etc using braid to mono,(you cant teach an old salt new tricks)peace put


----------



## TreednNC

Ian said:


> I use a bloodknot been using it for years,simple knot to tie,it never lets me down when tied correctly,im real anal when i tie my shock on,thats a pretty knot in all but i think its little much,bloodknot might not be a 100% i think its like 85% or something like that but thats where your drag comes in play if you lock down your drag on a big fish,your asking to break him off thats why 100% knots really dont matter unless your fishing offshore for big yellowfin etc using braid to mono,(you cant teach an old salt new tricks)peace put


Have you talked to Old Salt/Phart Kenny Wilson?? Why use less when it's easy to have 95-100%


----------



## Cdog

Ian said:


> I use a bloodknot been using it for years,simple knot to tie,it never lets me down when tied correctly,im real anal when i tie my shock on,thats a pretty knot in all but i think its little much,bloodknot might not be a 100% i think its like 85% or something like that but thats where your drag comes in play if you lock down your drag on a big fish,your asking to break him off thats why 100% knots really dont matter unless your fishing offshore for big yellowfin etc using braid to mono,(you cant teach an old salt new tricks)peace put


Ian, I was just trying to help with a new way of tying the spider. I was in no way saying its the best or only knot someone should use. My opinion is the best knot out there is the one *you *tie the best and more importantly, *you* have confidence in. You have confidence in the blood knot and I have confidence in the spider. I'm sure we both have caught nice fish on our favorite knots.


----------



## Ian

hey i remember when every body got crazed out on albrights my friend tied one on for me and sure enough it broke,the bloodknot been being used for a very long time,theres nothing wrong with the bloodknot,keep it simple,and lifes a breeze.Cdog you coulnt have said it more perfectly!


----------



## TreednNC

Ian said:


> hey i remember when every body got crazed out on albrights my friend tied one on for me and sure enough it broke,the bloodknot been being used for a very long time,theres nothing wrong with the bloodknot,keep it simple,and lifes a breeze.Cdog you coulnt have said it more perfectly!


I can agree with that as well


----------



## Teddy

*New video please*

My eyes are not what they used to be. I could not make the video out very well. Meantime I will tie off a few from your commentary


----------



## Cdog

*Sorry Teddy*

I tried to get the video better but my camera sucks on video. So here is pics with description.Hope this makes sense.

VIDEO

1st, double line like for a regular spider.










Next, double that line with one loop on left finger and original loop on right.










Next, twist left finger three or four times.










Next, reach through loop on left finger and bring original loop through.










Here I have the original loop through the left loop.










Pull left loop and even up with right hand.










and we are done.


----------



## eric

i can tie my spiders about 1"

but then tying the the shocker is hard .
so i use a nail knot.
with a short 1" tube, its very easy as there arent coils uncurling everywhere.


----------



## Cdog

ooeric said:


> i can tie my spiders about 1"
> 
> but then tying the the shocker is hard .
> so i use a nail knot.
> with a short 1" tube, its very easy as there arent coils uncurling everywhere.


With this method if you are not careful you can end up with a 1" spider.Much too short for a no name.I'll have to try the nail.Thanks for the tip.


----------



## lil red jeep

While sitting in jail last night, I was practicing knots with some of the birds nest material I seem to be collecting lately and tried this! OMG what a great knot! It took a minute or three to figure which part looped into what, but this is a great wat to tie the spider hitch! Thanks

p.s. tried the BT also sticking with the hitch for now!


----------



## Charlie2

*Knots*

I surf fish and use a shockleader. I have the theory that two small(er) knots will pass through guides easier than one large one.

I either braid my shockleader and main line together or use a spider with a Bristol or no name knot. It is a very strong connection which holds up real well. C2


----------



## Excalibur

*New spider ?*

I hadn't seen this post before so I looked at it when someone suggested it as a quick way of tying a spider.

This looks a lot like a knot that I've seen elsewhere called a 'blood bight' knot...(used for tying dropper loops)

http://www.carlylelake.com/Fishing/Knots/bloodbight.htm

Does it look the same to you or am I just misunderstanding the pics posted in this thread ?

I've always used the albright but thought I might try the spider to no-name as a quicker, easier connection to tie on the beach at night. (wanted a shorter spider so that the distance between the 2 knots is less than my reel's spool circumference.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Cdog

Excalibur said:


> I hadn't seen this post before so I looked at it when someone suggested it as a quick way of tying a spider.
> 
> This looks a lot like a knot that I've seen elsewhere called a 'blood bight' knot...(used for tying dropper loops)
> 
> http://www.carlylelake.com/Fishing/Knots/bloodbight.htm
> 
> Does it look the same to you or am I just misunderstanding the pics posted in this thread ?
> 
> I've always used the albright but thought I might try the spider to no-name as a quicker, easier connection to tie on the beach at night. (wanted a shorter spider so that the distance between the 2 knots is less than my reel's spool circumference.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


You could be onto something. 

They do look similar and today while showing a friend the knot I tied it twice in a row and when I held the line out it looked like a well tied bottom rig.

I think I am going to start tying my bottom rigs this way as the loop really seemed to stick out straight and is easier to do than a dropper loop.


----------



## OBX Jay

Cdog said:


> You could be onto something.
> 
> I think I am going to start tying my bottom rigs this way as the loop really seemed to stick out straight and is easier to do than a dropper loop.


You could be right but the dropper loop is fast & easy for me following this method:

http://www.splashvision.com/video/4010_Dropper-Loop.html


----------



## Cdog

dipnet said:


> You could be right but the dropper loop is fast & easy for me following this method:
> 
> http://www.splashvision.com/video/4010_Dropper-Loop.html


Sweet, thats a lot easier then the way I had been trying to tie em. Thanks!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

Yepper, that's the knot I use for dropper loops. If you put more twists in it, the loop stands out more. A coupla' things; you can cut one end of the loop for more bait action, attaching the hook to one end, and, steel tackle stylee, slide a small tube(cotton swap, ear cleaner with ends cut off) over the dropper loop and use a snelled hook to the loop. This method really keeps the snell from getting tangled and casts well because it is light. Then, if you really want to get fancy, slide a small hook with the point cut off up the line, put a twist in it and hook your baited hook to it. Stops helicoptering.


----------

